# Opening Bank account



## Matthias Max (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi All, does anyone have experience opening a Greek bank account?
Which bank would you recommend, not recommend ?
Thanks!


----------



## Tula (Dec 4, 2016)

I opened my account with Alpha Bank. The service has been good. I have had the account for 11 years.


----------

